# Again some mantids



## drizzt (Jan 31, 2010)

_Phyllocrania paradoxa_

















_Sphodromantis viridis _











_Pnigomantis medioconstricta_











_Hymenopus coronatus_


----------



## sufistic (Jan 31, 2010)

Those shots are very crisp and clean! Awesome!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 31, 2010)

Drizzt, i love the pics  

-


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice! Like the viridis best. Very colorful.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 31, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Those shots are very crisp and clean! Awesome!


+1!


----------



## ismart (Feb 1, 2010)

These pic's are fantastic!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics Drizzt. Welcome back to the mantis world


----------



## neps (Feb 1, 2010)

Cześć!

Znakomite fotografie! Oby tak dalej!


----------

